# Cleaning Moss-Algae of Cedar Roof



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

As I am going to clean the roof at one my customers home. That home have an older cedar roof that has a few years of life left. there are several areas that have moss or algae growing where the roof is shady. Also, the roof is almost black. How can i safely clean the roof without damaging the cedar shingles?


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

sweep it


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

This is what I do for my clients:
sweep off the thick moss then spray with a slow release type moss/mould killer product. Leave for the weather to remove the moss and lichen as it dies and disintegrates. The roof will be clean in 3-6 months depending on weather conditions.


----------



## All Surface Cleaning (Oct 27, 2010)

For starters, you definitely want to avoid power washing the cedar roof. Depending on the type of moss and algae on the roof, you may want to manually brush off as much of it as you can before putting on a moss treatment. Be aware that most moss treatments do nothing to protect the cedar roof from leaching, rot, UV rays, insects and the like. Unless the roof truly only has a couple years left, you want a treatment that will help preserve the cedar shakes, just not kill the moss.

All Surface Cleaning Company
Portland, OR
www.AllSurfaceCleaning.com
Roof Cleaning Portland


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

One thing not to do is pressure wash it. Use an air blower to get most of the debris off the roof and then spread moss killing crystals. It will work fine and minimize damage to the fragile roof.
_________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## packet04 (Apr 21, 2011)

One thing not to do is pressure wash it, use an air blower to get most of the debris off the roof and then spread moss killing crystals. It worked fine and minimized damage to the fragile roof.


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

packet04 said:


> One thing not to do is pressure wash it, use an air blower to get most of the debris off the roof and then spread moss killing crystals. It worked fine and minimized damage to the fragile roof.


Hey Packet04, that was something I posted.
___________________

Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## tani (Jun 10, 2011)

One thing not to do is pressure wash it. I was in the same situation as you a couple of years ago. I hired a company that used an air blower to get most of the debris off the roof and then they spread moss killing crystals. It worked fine and minimized damage to the fragile roof.


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

tani said:


> One thing not to do is pressure wash it. I was in the same situation as you a couple of years ago. I hired a company that used an air blower to get most of the debris off the roof and then they spread moss killing crystals. It worked fine and minimized damage to the fragile roof.


That was something new. Thank you for the tips.
_________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------

